# Good way to meter / expose with a ND filter?



## caseysrt (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm going to be shooting some waterfalls this weekend and just got a B+W 10 stop ND filter I'll be using. What's a good way to meter / expose when using a filter? Is there a shortcut formula or do I have to dial in the settings, take a photo, then adjust the settings accordingly?


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 26, 2012)

Meter without the filter (then adjust), or use a hand-held meter.  Those are really the only two options I see, unless you just want to wing it...


----------



## usayit (Apr 26, 2012)

Is there something wrong with metering with the ND filter attached... assuming a SLR with TTL metering?


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 26, 2012)

usayit said:


> Is there something wrong with metering with the ND filter attached... assuming a SLR with TTL metering?


Being able to see what you're metering, for one.  Assuming SLR, TTL - like you said - you would have a black viewfinder in many cases.  You can't focus or compose what you can't see...

OP is talking about a 10 stop filter, BTW - can you see through the viewfinder good enoung to focus with a 10 stop filter installed?


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 26, 2012)

Focus isn't the question.  Exposure is.

Compose, then focus. Install filter, read meter.


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 26, 2012)

"Focus isn't the question.  Exposure is."
What does exposure matter if focus is off?


----------



## usayit (Apr 26, 2012)

Ah.. ok...  I was assuming that there was enough light to see even with 10stop ND filter attached....  I can see just fine assuming bright daylight.


Psst....  A little secret...    What 480sparky said is exactly what Infrared photographers do and it works just fine.   Their filters block out almost 100% visible light.... that's what I consider "too dark to compose or focus".


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 26, 2012)

O|||||||O said:


> "Focus isn't the question.  Exposure is."
> What does exposure matter if focus is off?



Yet you deleted the second part of the post that would answer that.


----------



## CouncilmanDoug (Apr 26, 2012)

I usually just set everything up beforehand, then put on the filter and adjust it 10 stops.
*OP is talking about a 10 stop filter, BTW - can you see through the viewfinder good enoung to focus with a 10 stop filter installed? 
*Barely, if you're shooting into the sun you can


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 26, 2012)

How often are you shooting straight into the Sun when you're using a 10 stop filter..?


----------



## CouncilmanDoug (Apr 26, 2012)

not a whole lot


----------



## Tiberius47 (Apr 27, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Compose, then focus. Install filter, read meter.



This.


----------



## Tiberius47 (Apr 29, 2012)

The filter is very dark, so you won't be able to see through it when it is in place.

So, set up your camera, but don't attach the filter.  Compose your shot (on a tripod), and set your focus.  You need to do this now because once the filter is in place there won't be enough light to focus or compose.

Once the camera is focussed and you have the photograph composed, put the filter on.  Now the camera can set the meter.  Then take the shot.


----------

